
Granular – Opportunities in UI/Geospatial - sophieroney
Disrupting the Agriculture Industry with enterprise web application for farmers.<p>Design and build out our web and mobile UI, creating great user interfaces for customer-driven data analysis and visualization.
======
sophieroney
[https://www.granular.ag/careers/](https://www.granular.ag/careers/)

Sophieroney@granular.ag

